# Another CN recall, back to the drawing board....



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Zane just started his 2nd 15lb bag of CN Puppy Lamb and Rice. The 1st bag was good until 4/2014 and the 2nd bag was good until 5/2014, so both fall within the recall! I finally found a kibble that was working well for him but after 2 recalls since March 2013 it's time to find another kibble.

Can anyone recommend a kibble that's a limited ingredient or close to it and that's high in calories?


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

CrazyZane said:


> Zane just started his 2nd 15lb bag of CN Puppy Lamb and Rice. The 1st bag was good until 4/2014 and the 2nd bag was good until 5/2014, so both fall within the recall! I finally found a kibble that was working well for him but after 2 recalls since March 2013 it's time to find another kibble.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a kibble that's a limited ingredient or close to it and that's high in calories?



You could try Pro Plan Sport 28/18 or Sport ALS 26/16. Pro Plan has never had a recall.

And probably half the Chessies you meet at AKC Trials will be eating it.

If you like small poo, PP is the ticket.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might take a look at Wellness Simple - either the Salmon and Potato or Turkey and Potato. They have 25% protein, 12% fat and 445 kcal or 430 kcal per cup respectively.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato (has steel cut oats in it as the grain) is fed by a lot of the breeders in my area to their bitches and their puppies. It's also one of Acana's lowest priced kibbles.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

natures variety instinct lid


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> You could try Pro Plan Sport 28/18 or Sport ALS 26/16. Pro Plan has never had a recall.
> 
> And probably half the Chessies you meet at AKC Trials will be eating it.
> 
> If you like small poo, PP is the ticket.


Pro Plan is not that great of a food. It's very medium quality and the OP seems to lean towards higher quality kibbles.


OP, I thought you were on Dr. Tims or something of the like? Maybe I missed a thread about kibble switch?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

On the kibble suggestion, when I was doing kibble, Emma was doing decently well on Simply Nourish LID Salmon.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Pro Plan is not that great of a food. It's very medium quality and the OP seems to lean towards higher quality kibbles.
> 
> 
> OP, I thought you were on Dr. Tims or something of the like? Maybe I missed a thread about kibble switch?


Pro Plan is a much better food than California Natural. I think there is a lot of evidence to back my statement. But you like reading labels, that is your priority.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> Pro Plan is a much better food than California Natural. I think there is a lot of evidence to back my statement. But you like reading labels, that is your priority.


Do you not read the labels on the food you buy for yourself?

It's highly debatable whether PP is batter than CN. I do not think it is. Particularly for some dogs with a sensitive stomach, who benefited from the simpleness of CN.

Show us your evidence. In fact, let's see your dogs, so we can see how wonderful they're doing on whatever your food du jour is.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

OP, after re-reading your post, I realized that you feed a lamb kibble. Acana also makes an LID _Lamb and Apple _kibble that many people swear by - worth a looksee maybe?


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Michigal said:


> Do you not read the labels on the food you buy for yourself?
> 
> It's highly debatable whether PP is batter than CN. I do not think it is. Particularly for some dogs with a sensitive stomach, who benefited from the simpleness of CN.
> 
> Show us your evidence. In fact, let's see your dogs, so we can see how wonderful they're doing on whatever your food du jour is.


It is obvious you have never been to any type of field trial. Is that correct? Sounds like it. If you had, you would know that most of these excellent dogs eat Pro Plan. Why? Perhaps it is specifically formulated for dogs like a Chessie and other high energy sporting breeds and perhaps these owners make judgments based on results not label reading. It is a food I have used in the past and would not hesitate to recommend it.

Enough said.....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson always did very well on Acana Lamb & Apple and Duck & Pear.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> It is obvious you have never been to any type of field trial. Is that correct? Sounds like it. If you had, you would know that most of these excellent dogs eat Pro Plan. Why? Perhaps it is specifically formulated for dogs like a Chessie and other high energy sporting breeds and perhaps these owners make judgments based on results not label reading. It is a food I have used in the past and would not hesitate to recommend it.
> 
> Enough said.....


Yes I have been to field trials. And hunt tests, too, albeit not for years. None around where I live now.

So as always, you're talking out of the side of your mouth. But you know everything, right? You've polled every single one of the field trialers you allegedly know and can prove they're all feeding ProPlan. 

Do you know anything about corporations, Mr. Spin? If you did, you'd know the bottom line is everything to them. They must satisfy their stockholders. What that means in everyday speak is they will use the absolute cheapest ingredients, with the most economical proteins, most of them the absolute rejects.

All kibble is like that, but the bigger companies are the absolute worst. They have their stockholders to please, as opposed to a small, family owned type of business.

So when you can prove to me that the quality of Purina hasn't deteriorated since it was bought up by Proctor and Gamble, then maybe I'll give your opinions (and that's all they are) a little more credence.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Michigal said:


> Yes I have been to field trials. And hunt tests, too, albeit not for years. None around where I live now.
> 
> So as always, you're talking out of the side of your mouth. But you know everything, right? You've polled every single one of the field trialers you allegedly know and can prove they're all feeding ProPlan.
> 
> ...


You should check your facts...your credibility is ZERO..Purina is not owned by Procter & Gamble...and you didn't even spell it correctly.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

SpinRetrievers said:


> You should check your facts...your credibility is ZERO..Purina is not owned by Procter & Gamble...and you didn't even spell it correctly.


My bad. I meant Nestle. I was thinking of Natura as I typed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

The OP's post is one reason I tell people to have a few, or more, foods that your dog can eat.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Michigal said:


> My bad. I meant Nestle. I was thinking of Natura as I typed.


Jesus Gimminy. Read the labels. Pro Plan is full of grain and plant protein. Your pet needs MEAT. Not plant. Quite personally, I am getting very tired of your judgmental and "I'm always right" posts.


OP, I hope you're able to find another kibble. It sucks having to switch so much and worrying over kibbles. Have you given any thought to going raw?


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

well i would NEVER feed purina. weve been on innove for years(i was not aware of the p&g buyout but maybe thats why my dog pukes more?) Anyways- is wellness a good choice? how about solid gold? i thinkk she does best on a lamb and rice(she has sesitive tummy so duck and all that is too rich). Help! i need to get something and quick. thanks


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

SpinRetrievers said:


> You should check your facts...your credibility is ZERO..Purina is not owned by Procter & Gamble...and you didn't even spell it correctly.


and your credibility is ........oh, yes, i forgot, perfect.
all we need to do is ask you.

by the way, did you go back to my updated post.

my voodoo and chicken feet seems to work.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Michigal said:


> My bad. I meant Nestle. I was thinking of Natura as I typed.


and you may lose a spelling point too.
god damn.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OP what are you looking for in a food exactly? And what have you tried (I know you tried a couple that didn't work for your pup)?
I just want to know what I should be looking for, there has to be something out there similar to what you're feeding without the recall risks....


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

There is a brand called Zignatures, all of their flavors are limited ingredient.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Sillydogs said:


> There is a brand called Zignatures, all of their flavors are limited ingredient.


but multiple proteins


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

the multiple proteins may prove difficult for some dogs. I think, someone correct me if wrong, that the OP's pup has a sensitives.

However, I looked up Zignature's LID Lamb formula. I don't see multiple meat proteins.
The amount of peas worries me a bit. There's a 3 pea to 2 meat.

_Lamb, Lamb Meal, Peas, Pea Flour, Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Chickpeas, Natural Flavors, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Citric Acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Salt, Chorine Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Poteinate, Cobalt Proteinate), Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavi_


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

How about Earthborn Meadow Feast? Meadow Feast - Ingredients : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks to EVERYONE that has tried to help on suggesting new kibbles. I really appreciate it!! :thumb:




SpinRetrievers said:


> You could try Pro Plan Sport 28/18 or Sport ALS 26/16. Pro Plan has never had a recall.
> 
> And probably half the Chessies you meet at AKC Trials will be eating it.
> 
> If you like small poo, PP is the ticket.


I read your original post before you changed it to the one above. You said that more fat equals calories and that because it was only 16% fat, CN's 535cal. was probably gross calories and not M.E. I just got a email back from Natura and they said that their calories listed are in fact M.E. and not G.E. You also said all 26/16 kibbles will have around the same calories per cup. So how do you think CN was able to make such a high calorie 26/16 formula? 


Regarding my new food, I was going to try Dr. Tim's Pursuit. I ordered a bag from Chewy earlier this week but FedEx apparently lost the package and if I ordered another bag from Chewy it wouldn't be here until mid-week. I didn't want to keep Zane on chicken and rice for that long so I had to buy something local and decided on Pro-Plan. While a lot here don't like the ingredients I think it'll be fine for now. I went w/ the 28/18 formula since it's right in the middle of their 26/16 and 30/20. Today will be the 3rd full day that Zane has been on it. His stools are firm / low stool volume just like on CN so I'll stick w/ this food for a few months and see how it goes. If he doesn't do well I'll give Pursuit a try. 

Too bad about the CN recall because Zane did do very well on their puppy lamb and rice.


----------

